# Ellen gives away Sony reader



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry if this is a dup. I did a search to see and got 4 pages containing exc ellen t. Anyhow, Ellen just did an audience giveaway of a Sony reader. Of course, she didn't spend the whole show hyping it....


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Tsk tsk.  Second best.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It really is...those poor folks. 

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I guess Ellen is just an Oprah wannabe.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

durphy said:


> Of course, she didn't spend the whole show hyping it....


Does she actually own one?


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Stuff that's given away on TV talk shows is paid product placement. It could have been a George Forman grill or a bottle of olive oil as far as the hosts are concerned.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I find Ellen's show much more enjoyable on a regular basis than Oprah. But she's not the reader Oprah is. . . .Sony probably volunteered to give their Readers away for some publicity. One of her books is Kindlized. . . .


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am more a Ellen Fan than a Oprah fan. Her show is a lot more fun


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a Kindle fan, that's with a K not an O or an E


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I certainly still like Ellen . . . but have you watched Bonnie Hunt?  I watch Bonnie beginning to end.  I FF through some of Ellen now.  Oprah -- I watch depending on the show subject.  Oprah herself, well  .


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

I love Oprah and Ellen.    I don't always watch them though. With the popularity boost O got for Kindle, Sony went to the second biggest show (I think Ellen is the 2nd ) to get some publicity too.  Hopefully it will cause publishers to crank out those ebooks! Not like I need anymore right now...*turns her empty pockets out*


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I watch Jerry Springer. I'm uplifted by the little homilies that he gives at the end of every production. That and the women tearing off thier clothes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oprah: pretty much never watch
Ellen: TiVo everyday, watch mostly, though often have no interest in the musical guests and fast forward through that part. I enjoy many of her goofy games.
Bonnie: Am trying to like it, but she's not yet got the cache to get the A list guests and it sometimes falls a little flat, I think. She's giving stuff away this month too so we'll see which reader she picks 
Rosie: I enjoyed that show until she jumped the shark by basically abusing Tom Selleck because he did an add for the NRA. Never watched it or her again.
the View: Gag me with an entire tea service. I like Whoopi, but can't stand to listen to the others whine so, sorry, Whoopi, I'll skip it.
Regis and Kelly: tries too hard to be too cute. Can't say whether it's worse when they succeed or when they fail.
Dr. Phil: Sometimes interesting, but the longer it's on the less likelihood of anything really different so I usually end up watching the opening set up and the last 10 minutes where he tells them to get real.
Judge Judy/Joe Brown/ etc. My husband LOVES them. . . .I just can't believe people are that clueless. . . .

Who? Me? No, no strong opinions. . . . .

 Ann


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't believe that many people think that the TV judges are actually presiding over courts of competent jurisdictioin. I gotta admit, though, that when I want to feel superior to someone, I turn on that yahoo who carries a ball bat and 'sentences' the participants to mud wrestle or throw eggs....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe Ellen gave away her Sony reader because she preferred her Kindle.

Who the hell is Ellen anyway?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ellen Degeneres.  Stand up comic turned sitcom player turned talk show host.  Funny lady who's comedy is generally rated G or at worst PG 13.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I watch tv a lot.   I saw the Popes funeral, and I saw Oprah once this year on that fateful $50 dollar day.  Looking forward to 2009 and the inaugaration of the new president.  What's his name again?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Ellen Degeneres. Stand up comic turned sitcom player turned talk show host. Funny lady who's comedy is generally rated G or at worst PG 13.


Married her beloved, Portia De Rossi back in August. Portia is changing her last name to De Generes. Now their marriage is in limbo because of Proposition 8.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Ellen Degeneres. Stand up comic turned sitcom player turned talk show host. Funny lady who's comedy is generally rated G or at worst PG 13.


Did I forget that dang smiley again?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> Looking forward to 2009 and the inaugaration of the new president. What's his name again?


Wink when you say that or Ann will get you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Wink when you say that or Ann will get you.


O.K. It seemed to me totally possible that someone would not know who Ellen is. I mean, her show is on in the daytime, not a lot of ads for it during evening shows, so if you're not a daytime tv viewer (or recorder) you might not recognize the name.

As to the next president. . . . .I kind of think you'd have to have been living under a rock to not know who that is. OTOH, there are people who are clueless. . . but one "looking forward to 2009 and the inauguration" would not likely be one of them.

Betsy. . . .Jeff is picking on me when I was just trying to be nice   

Ann


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Betsy. . . .Jeff is picking on me when I was just trying to be nice


Ha, ha, too bad. Betsy has me on ignore.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I turn on that yahoo who carries a ball bat and 'sentences' the participants to mud wrestle or throw eggs....


There's a real show where someone does that? I so have to get Tivo now.

~robin


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Ha, ha, too bad. Betsy has me on ignore.


Hm, I need to talk to her about that. Mods shouldn't put members on ignore.

Actually, do we even have an ignore button yet? LOL

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Actually, do we even have an ignore button yet? LOL


No. But if we did, I'm sure Betsy would ignore me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> No. But if we did, I'm sure Betsy would ignore me.


Ah, Jeff...I don't think so!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I seem to have dug myself into a hole here by teasing Betsy. 

I take back all of the unkind, insulting and really bad things I ever said. Mostly.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I seem to have dug myself into a hole here by teasing Betsy.
> 
> I take back all of the unkind, insulting and really bad things I ever said. Mostly.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


>


Jeff is just teasing. Really. And I know that.


Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Back on topic...I am sort of tempted to go to Target, just to see one of the Sony readers. I sort of figure I should be up on the competition, right?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I checked one out before I decided on Kindle.  It is "sexier" in it's design -- my opinion only -- but the Whispernet sold it for me.  And there's no keyboard so I don't know how one could take notes.  The new version may be different.  Also, I'm not sure there are as many aftermarket covers and things for the Sony.  And, of course, once you get a skin and a cover for your Kindle,  any initial lack of 'sexiness' becomes a non-issue.

Ann


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> There's a real show where someone does that? I so have to get Tivo now.
> 
> ~robin


Yep. He goes by the handle "Extreme Akim"; his show is called "Eye for an Eye".
http://www.eyeforaneyetv.com/


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Back on topic...I am sort of tempted to go to Target, just to see one of the Sony readers. I sort of figure I should be up on the competition, right?
> 
> L


The Target nearest me has yet to put Sony readers on sale, at least as of last weekend.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> The Target nearest me has yet to put Sony readers on sale, at least as of last weekend.


Hm, interesting...

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hm, interesting...
> 
> L


I'm going to ask about them next time I go. Maybe I missed them, but since I checked in the electronics section and the book section and never saw a display elsewhere, I'm thinking that the store just hasn't put them out yet.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I wonder if lack of Sony readers is a regional issue?  Our Target had the display out two or three weeks ago.  I stopped to look at it, and wasn't impressed.  Of course, to be fair, it was a display model, so you couldn't actually pick it up and play with it, but it seemed to be stuck.  It would turn one page and then turn back, but the rest of the functions didn't work or I couldn't figure them out (yes, I do not read owner's manuals.  As Terry Pratchett said, "Beware any helpful device that weighs less than it's operating manual."  If I can't just push buttons til I figure it out, I move to another device.  Nobody wonders why I'm not married.)

And I realize that it's not fair to judge the ebook on the display model, but still.

~robin


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Teninx said:


> The Target nearest me has yet to put Sony readers on sale, at least as of last weekend.


I was at Target this morning and saw the Sony. It was sitting in black velvet (or probably felt) and looked strange. Small sign. It wasn't displayed very prominently.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My Target has one. It's in the electronics section mixed in with the headphones. I do like the outside. It is "sexier". But after playing with it a bit, sexy just wan't enough...much like some of the men I've dated.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Some pigs are sexy.  but Ellen doesn't give them away,  trying to stay on thread.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Teninx:* *When are you going to be a guest on Springer? * 
[/glow]
When they goof on your tin foil hat; you can pick up a chair, throw it across the stage, and start a brawl. Security will step in; and you'll show them who is boss...You'll whip out your *Kindle* and then it will have appeared on Oprah, Ellen and _Jerry_. *However*, Jerry can't give each of the members of his studio audience a Kindle; unless, he gives them all "hooked on phonics" first!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Teninx:* *When are you going to be a guest on Springer? *
> [/glow]
> When they goof on your tin foil hat; you can pick up a chair, throw it across the stage, and start a brawl. Security will step in; and you'll show them who is boss...You'll whip out your *Kindle* and then it will have appeared on Oprah, Ellen and _Jerry_. *However*, Jerry can't give each of the members of his studio audience a Kindle; unless, he gives them all "hooked on phonics" first!!


Priceless! But with my luck, I'd be preempted by the "Midget Transvestites Who've Slept With Thier Sisters" segment.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I certainly still like Ellen . . . but have you watched Bonnie Hunt? I watch Bonnie beginning to end. I FF through some of Ellen now. Oprah -- I watch depending on the show subject. Oprah herself, well .


I love Bonnie Hunt too! The only thing is she is on at 8am here! But whenever I get up early I watch her... =)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Priceless! But with my luck, I'd be preempted by the "Midget Transvestites Who've Slept With Thier Sisters" segment.


Remind me when that one is on, willya? I might know some of them....


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I miss Joe Pyne. Anyone remember the Joe Pyne show? He would interview people who had just returned from Venus or the guy who built a time transporter.
Sadly, I had yet to discover the tinfoil hat when he was on air or he might have interviewed me....


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Remind me when that one is on, willya? I might know some of them....


Leslie; they're a close-knit group. If you know one, you probably know them all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I love Bonnie Hunt too! The only thing is she is on at 8am here! But whenever I get up early I watch her... =)


8 a.m.?? In the morning?? That's insane! You should write a letter to the station. . . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I miss Joe Pyne. Anyone remember the Joe Pyne show? He would interview people who had just returned from Venus or the guy who built a time transporter.
> Sadly, I had yet to discover the tinfoil hat when he was on air or he might have interviewed me....


Yes, I remember Joe Pyne. He had a knack for ripping up his guests. His show was fun to watch.


----------

